# Er



## Minotaur

Ik ben ervan zeker dat dit probleemtje meerdere keren is gediscusseerd. Dus vraag ik uw geduld.

Hier zijn twee voorbeelden van het gebruik van er:

1a: Er is sprake van 5 kopiën. Dat waren, neem ik aan, handschrift exemplaren; en *er* dient ten minst eentje ergens in 't archief te kunnen terugvinden [klinkt slecht].
1b: Er is sprake van 5 kopiën van die lijst. Dat waren, neem ik aan, handschrift exemplaren; en *er *dient *er* ten minst eentje in het archief te kunnen terugvinden. [klinkt beter, maar te veel ers?]  
[Of ligt het probleem in de scheibaarheid van terugvinden: dus 'terug te kunnen vinden'?; of teruggevonden kunnen worden'? of gewoon 'terug te vinden' met de 'kunnen' weggelaten? Maar m'n vraag gaat meestal over de ers (of erren)]

2a: Ik ging altijd *ervan* uit dat ....; maar nu snap ik dat...
2b: Ik ging *er* altijd *vanuit* dat...; maar nu snap ik dat...
[hier zie ik weinig veschil]

b.v. dank


----------



## Joannes

Minotaur said:


> Ik ben er zeker van dat dit probleempje meerdere keren is bediscussieerd (beter: *besproken*). Dus vraag ik uw geduld.
> 
> Hier zijn twee voorbeelden van het gebruik van er:
> 
> 1a: Er is sprake van 5 kopieën (ik zeg *kopies*). Dat waren, neem ik aan, handschriftexemplaren (of *handgeschreven exemplaren*); en *er* dient ten minste eentje ergens in 't archief te kunnen terugvinden [klinkt slecht].
> 1b: Er is sprake van 5 kopieën van die lijst. Dat waren, neem ik aan, handschriftexemplaren; en *er *dient *er* ten minste eentje in het archief te kunnen terugvinden. [klinkt beter, maar te veel ers?]
> [Of ligt het probleem in de scheidbaarheid van terugvinden: dus 'terug te kunnen vinden'?; of teruggevonden kunnen worden'? of gewoon 'terug te vinden' met de 'kunnen' weggelaten? Maar m'n vraag gaat meestal over de ers (of erren)]


 
Het probleem in de zinnen 1a en 1b is in de werkwoordgroep op het einde. Die moet passief zijn:
*(i) Er dient (er) ten minste eentje in 't archief teruggevonden te kunnen worden*.

Hoewel het zo grammaticaal is, zou ik *dienen te* niet gebruiken. Ten eerste word het volgens mij te veel gebruikt tegenwoordig door mensen die om één of andere reden niet gewoon *moeten* willen zeggen. Maar bovendien denk ik dat je het hier niet kan gebruiken omdat *dienen te* effectief een verplichting inhoudt, geen waarschijnlijkheid, zoals dat met *moeten* kan, en dat is wat het hier betekent:
*(ii) Er moet (er) ten minste eentje in 't archief teruggevonden kunnen worden.*

Nu, dit is nog altijd een redelijk zware eindgroep dus ik zou zelfs zeggen:
*(iii) Je moet (er) ten minste eentje in 't archief terug kunnen vinden / kunnen terugvinden.*

En om nu -- eindelijk  -- te antwoorden op je vraag. In de passiefconstructie in (i) en (ii) is de eerste *er* verplicht. Volgens mij heb je in de andere zinnen een grammaticale zin als je de tweede *er* ('van de vijf exemplaren') weg zou laten. Maar ik persoonlijk zou die altijd zeggen, dus (i) en (ii) met twee _erren_ en (iii) met eentje.



Minotaur said:


> 2a: Ik ging altijd *ervan* uit dat ....; maar nu snap ik dat...
> 2b: Ik ging *er* altijd *vanuit* dat...; maar nu snap ik dat...
> [hier zie ik weinig verschil]


*Ergens van uitgaan*: je gaat ergens van uit, je gaat uit van je eigen sterkte, je gaat ervan uit dat je de sterkste bent

*Altijd ergens van uitgaan*: je gaat altijd ergens van uit, je gaat altijd uit van je eigen sterkte, je gaat er altijd van uit dat je de sterkste bent

**je gaat altijd ervan uit dat je de sterkste bent* lukt niet, 2a is dus fout

Hopelijk helpt dit.


----------



## Minotaur

Hartelijk dank! M.


----------



## Thomas14

Hmm, volgens het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse Taal 2009 schrijf je ‘ervan uitgaan’. Ook Nederlandse schoolboeken hanteren deze vorm. Als een voorzetsel van de basis van het werkwoord kan worden gescheiden, zonder dat daarbij een betekenisverschil optreedt, mag deze er niet aan vast geschreven worden. Aangezien er ook nog ‘er’ stond, omdat je _ergens_ van uitgaat, wordt ‘van’ hieraan vastgeplakt.
Niet dat ik jouw reactie wilde afkraken, Joannes, maar ik dacht dat het wellicht handig was deze regel te plaatsen.


----------



## Joannes

Thomas14 said:


> Hmm, volgens het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse Taal 2009 schrijf je ‘ervan uitgaan’. Ook Nederlandse schoolboeken hanteren deze vorm. Als een voorzetsel van de basis van het werkwoord kan worden gescheiden, zonder dat daarbij een betekenisverschil optreedt, mag deze er niet aan vast geschreven worden. Aangezien er ook nog ‘er’ stond, omdat je _ergens_ van uitgaat, wordt ‘van’ hieraan vastgeplakt.
> Niet dat ik jouw reactie wilde afkraken, Joannes, maar ik dacht dat het wellicht handig was deze regel te plaatsen.


Zeker. Ik ken de regel, maar ik maak er toch geen fout tegen?


----------



## Thomas14

> *je gaat altijd ervan uit dat je de sterkste bent lukt niet, 2a is dus fout



Nee, ik dacht dat je het bovenstaande als fout had gerekend, terwijl dit juist goed is. Ik zal vast wel ergens overheen gelezen hebben.


----------



## HKK

Het probleem met die voorbeeldzin is niet de spelling maar de woordvolgorde.


----------



## Joannes

Inderdaad, voor mij is die zin inderdaad fout, niet omwille van <ervan> op zich, maar omdat *altijd* daar in dit geval tussen moet: *je gaat er altijd van uit...*


----------



## Thomas14

O, haha, het spijt me. Ik was zo gefocust op het grammaticale feit, dat ik dat helemaal over het hoofd heb gezien. In dat geval heb ik niets gezegd!


----------

